# Puzzle games for iPhone



## Lalit Kishore (Sep 28, 2012)

Please suggest some puzzle games for iPhone 4S.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 28, 2012)

Rubik's® Cube for iPhone, iPod touch and iPad on the iTunes App Store


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 28, 2012)

Unblock Me


----------



## manojbhagat (Sep 29, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Unblock Me



I've played it,it has almost a lakh levels,gets boring after sometime though.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 1, 2012)

World of Goo 
Babylon Twins
Scribblenauts Remix
Incoboto
Bad Piggies
Splice: Tree of Life
Angry Birds space
Anomaly: Warzone Earth
Cut the rope experiments 

*casual/ fast*
osmos
connext
orbital
candy train 
jenga


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 1, 2012)

Cut The Rope

Where's My Water


----------



## Scarface (Oct 2, 2012)

The best puzzle game is Fling and Blue block


----------



## BetaParker (Oct 20, 2012)

Universal app with retina graphics for iPhone and retina graphics HD+ for iPad. And now you can use iCloud to seamlessly switch between the iPad, iPhone and iPod Touch without ever having to restart your game.


----------



## Sweves (Mar 21, 2013)

Currently enjoying the game 4 Pics 1 Word, I think it's both available in iOS and Android.


----------



## setu4993 (Mar 22, 2013)

Try playing Nozoku, Turnacle, Percepto, Lazors and Edge EX.

I've been playing these on my iPhone 5 since I got it. All of them are great.


----------



## akkusoni (Apr 4, 2013)

Pudding monster
Amazing Alex


----------



## aiza55 (May 10, 2014)

nice game ....


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 11, 2014)

^atleast check the last post's date before bumping the thread.


----------



## tinamalik (Oct 1, 2014)

Chip Chain
Dots
Flow Free
QatQi


----------



## Lenny (Apr 25, 2015)

Best Free aside from mentioned above.

Block x 3
Puzzle Craft


----------



## huyceuit (May 6, 2015)

Unite lite


----------



## Kymy414 (Jun 30, 2015)

Flow Free is pretty darn addicting =)) specially when you play it timed.


----------

